

If you haven't seen Sublime Text yet, give it a spin. - marchdown
http://dl.dropbox.com/u/10575703/SUBLIME_TEXT_2.pdf

======
andrewstewart
I really want to use an editor like this with a bunch of awesome features, but
since I've had vim's navigation/language imprinted on my brain, I can't use
another editor without the experience being excruciating.

Luckily, a good portion of the useful functionality in Sublime Text 2 can be
ported to vim, which makes me a happy camper.

------
electrichead
I think notepad++ already has all of these features and is free. It's been my
editor of choice for years.

~~~
daniel02216
Notepad++ doesn't have the 'runs on non-Windows platforms' feature, which is a
bit of a dealbreaker.

~~~
marchdown
Notepad++ uses Scintilla, the core component of GTK+ editor SciTE, so that
basically any non-Windows platform that runs X11 is covered.

Notepad++ is somewhat nicer though.

Sublime Text on the other hand feels simultaneously like a fresh break from
the Emacs tradition and like a true gem among the proliferation of half-baked
notepad replacements like notepad2 (Scintilla-based, too), gedit or Kate.

It adopts best features from Vim and TextMate in a surprisingly clean way.

